# Portland Port News



## STRAWBERRY (Jan 11, 2006)

This week has been a busy one for Portland Port. The Bulker "AKAGISAN" a panamanian flagged ship entered the harbour for Windlass repairs, She anchored in M5 Anchorage not knowing if her windlass would be able to haul her anchor home again! We took out 2 Motors and Lube oil aboard Tug Sandsfoot Castle (She was a sod to get at with her flared stern and an Non Slewing Crane gantry, but we got there in the end!) She sailed this morning (Saturday)
RMAS Oban was in port for a few days, She did sail back to Plymouth on Friday, but got a few miles off the Bill, and returned. I believe the skipper looked at the weather and said "Sod That!"
RFA's Mounts Bay, Brambleleaf and Wave Ruler are all in port, also ex RMAS Arrochar (bit of a rusty heap now) Cable Ships "Sovereign" and "Wave sentinel" are based here. Tugs Kingston and Princeton are on towage duties around Dublin, and Tanker "Ceilo Di Bagliati" (wrong spelling) is having her hull inspected.
A "Mibau" Rock barge is in lay-up until her next tasking, and finally the "Cresent Beaune" in continually serving vessels with bunkers. That's it from Portland, and now the weather.....Open a window! Goodnight! Andy


----------

